# Accessories-From Russia with Love!



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok here's one. A fairly lengthy description to entice prospective buyers! V/r Shawn


http://www.ebay.com/itm/tools-for-b...482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418e301aba


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, only $1500 ? I better jump on this.................NOT


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 10, 2015)

Huh? Maybe he meant $1,500 Rubles, oh wait, that would be like $90,000 US...must be a special bag!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Huh? Maybe he meant $1,500 Rubles, oh wait, that would be like $90,000 US...must be a special bag!




Actually it would be about $24. This oil thing is killing their economy--time to gas up the 454! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 10, 2015)

Although not bike related. He has a vintage looking gas mast in one of his other auctions


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 10, 2015)

Shows up as $15 now.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 10, 2015)

I want that gas mask!! He changed the price to $15.00 on the tool kit.


----------



## stoney (Jan 10, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok here's one. A fairly lengthy description to entice prospective buyers! V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/tools-for-b...482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418e301aba




Lets look at it this way. At least we didn't have to read through dragged on sentences of babbling B.S.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2015)

stoney said:


> Lets look at it this way. At least we didn't have to read through dragged on sentences of babbling B.S.





Exactly! !                         lmao


----------



## americanauthors (May 28, 2019)

Ebay prices meh, in Russia you can find these way cheaper. Especially at some flea markets or bazaars. I've been to St Petersburg last year and saw it myself. Moreover, some sellers sometimes don't know the true price of stuff they're selling. For example, I saw some really old looking comics and they were almost for free. Not to mention some ordinary things. So if you're in Russia or any slavic country, visit such places. I can recommend only Udelnaya flea market (pardon my spelling) https://petersburg.expert/blog/udelnaya-flea-market/ here's info about it, some tips and location.


----------

